# Yet another "bass sounds better with windows down" thread.



## ahl395 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone.

So, my sub sounds much better with my windows down. The bass gets lower and louder, and i can see and feel much more vibration as well.

I've googled and read many threads on this, the reason why I'm posting is because my situation is a little different. I have a sealed box, wheras most people I've read about with this issue has a ported box.

I tend to like sealed better, for the better control and better lower frequency production (correct me if im wrong on that though). But I'm wondering if putting a port on my box would help fix the problem?

My Equipment:
Infinity 1260W 12" Sub (300W RMS)
Alpine MRP-M500 Monoblock (Puts out 300W RMS)
Sealed enclosure.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

This is a common issue. Quote from another thread here, I believe he's right. I don't think changing the enclosure will do much good.



t3sn4f2 said:


> The analog doesn't make any sense to me. We are basically sitting inside a really big sealed box and another sealed box is play inside that big box. An open window is not a port and if it were it would not change the volume _inside_the cabin (ie front chamber in your analogy).
> 
> The reasons _I think_it happens are because of two things. Opening the window allows for an open space for the sub to fire into which does not offer the pressure resistance a small sealed cabin does (ie the sub has less pressure against the cone when pushing out) and/or the large panels such as the roof do not resonate out of phase with the cone due to that lack of cabin pressure. Or a combination of both which is reduce when cracking the window.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Its not a product of the type of enclosure, its just inherent in car audio. I've read the above post before and it made sense. I've had numerous sealed boxes with tens, twelves and fifteens before and all of them sounded louder and hit deeper with the windows down. Every ported box I have heard acted the same way. There is a point you can reach in SPL builds where there is so much volume and pressure that it sounds stupid loud and deep inside the cab with the windows up, but even with those there is a noticeable change once the doors open.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally, I think the sub sounds *better* with the windows up(more controlled sounding), and yes, *louder* with the windows down.


----------



## ahl395 (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright thanks alot for the replies guys 

Guess Ill just have to wait for summer


----------



## GS-R_Autotech (Oct 3, 2011)

Helmholtz resonance can happen with the windows partially down. Could make the bass seem louder at certain frequencies.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten a chance to really read into cabin gain to understand the concepts, but I wonder if this particular phenomenon is related to the cabin gain changing between the two conditions (windows up vs windows down).


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

I've heard some cars who's bass sounded louder with the windows UP. Hehe.. 

I was told that if the sealed sub box is too small, bass will be louder with the windows open. If the sealed sub box is too big, bass will be louder with the windows CLOSED.

Still trying to figure out the math behind this. Hehe..


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

co_leonard said:


> I've heard some cars who's bass sounded louder with the windows UP. Hehe..
> 
> I was told that if the sealed sub box is too small, bass will be louder with the windows open. If the sealed sub box is too big, bass will be louder with the windows CLOSED.
> 
> Still trying to figure out the math behind this. Hehe..


I think someone gave you some bad info.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

My new 4Runner is the first vehicle/Install I've ever owned that is loudest with the windows UP! I was tickled pink when I took my first listen and rolled the windows down. I was shocked how quiet it actually is outside with the windows up and system cranked! Sounds like a factory system from outside - but you can see the doors flexing a bit.

My past 3 vehicles (and ump-teen systems) were all louder with the windows down in some combination. Has to do with basically being INSIDE the enclosure - It's like we are listening from within a bandpass enclosure, but with TONS more variables than a rigid box and port of a Bandpass box (vehicles flex and leak like crazy - can affect loading - and not in a predictable way). But instead of tuning the box for the most SPL and good Q OUTSIDE the box - we are forced to listen from INSIDE the box.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

I also have a Kappa perfect vq in sealed and it feels louder when the windows are down or a door is open. I guess it has to do with the reflections when windows are up.


----------



## Bailey28 (Nov 23, 2012)

Standard cab pickup truck observations: 

10" ported single sub behind drivers seat.
Port firing toward passenger side out of side of box. 
Tuned to 33hz
+10db boost from eq/amp at 30hz. (SS 4.760)
Crossover point set at about 90hz

Bass is deep but slightly less loud when windows are up
Bass is deep and slightly louder when the doors are open
Bass is not as deep and slightly less loud when windows are open but door is closed. 

I tried sealed and ported in just about every vehicle I've put a sub into. I ALWAYS end up going ported. Tuned anywhere between 33hz and 40hz.

I will clarify from my experience with the truck: When I had a sealed box, I could tell exactly where the sub was located. With the ported box, the whole cab is filled with bass and there are no dead spots where I sit or move around to. I cannot tell where the sub is.


----------

